# Why's Classic Rock still so popular? A theory...



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's an interesting theory of why Classic Rock is still holding on while many others since have come and gone.
I haven't done any research to support or refute this but it is interesting...

https://www.quora.com/Why-is-classi...wer/Daniel-Smith-986?share=a7a4e4be&srid=RQmK

Here's the text for those who don't like following links...

_Daniel Smith, former Sr. Technical Analyst at Verizon (1994-2015)_
_Updated Wed_
_
I have a theory that I never see proposed by others. I wonder if I’m right or actually full of sh__. Up through the 70s (in the U.S. anyway) music theory was a regular part of the curriculum through at least junior high or middle school. ALL students learned about notes, scales, clefs, rests, harmony, chords etc. as well as exposure to classical composers like Mozart, Bach, Beethoven et al through 8th grade, whether they cared about music or not. Those that did played in the band, sang in the choir and, perhaps, learned how to play the guitar. Most children who grew up in the 50s, 60s and 70s (and, of course, earlier decades) grew up with a basic understanding of music theory. Those that were inclined to put in the practice time became virtuoso musicians and used their background in theory and exposure to the classics to create the music of the times.

Now come the 80s and more and more schools are removing art, music, technical training from their curricula. Our penchant for instant gratification has us becoming less willing to spend the practice time necessary to become skilled musicians. Piano lessons are a boring, taxing, nonproductive exercise for the first 1/3 - 1/2 of the necessary practice required until the student becomes sufficiently skilled to start enjoying their art. They say it takes 10,000 hours of practice to become a virtuoso musician on any instrument. Young people today are unwilling to put in the time, or unable to do so due to it’s expense. And they don’t have the basic music education we boomers had. One of the tragedies of our current economic woes are that people, especially families, can no longer afford to take vacations; how are they going to support their budding family musician?

So bands from the 70’s and 80’s are simply better educated, musically, and are made up of better musicians than today’s. I coasted through Navy boot camp as a member of the “World Famous Bluejackets Choir.” Our company was made up of choir singers, band members and the drill team. There were serveral men with the coveted Navy MUsicians rating, some had graduate degrees and there was at least one PhD. While other companies spent their mornings marching to and fro to their classes yelling out the lyrics to “Anchors Aweigh”, our company sang it in 6 part harmony.

One way I can think to justify my theory is in the question: Name one popular rock and roll band that came into existence after 1990 that contains a virtuoso keyboardist. Now name six from the 70s/80s._


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't think it has anything to do with people being better educated in the school curriculum in past history. Everyone, now has more access to information than ever before in history. YouTube is like having personal lessons to anything you want to know. Theory can be self learned on line for free or access to famous musicians for a low cost. So those that are interested will find the information to get educated in music.
The industry is trying to tell us what good music is and presenting us with complete shit. Classic Rock still stands up very well against the crap they're trying to churn out now. Even with the geriatric musicians of the past playing it. Mostly if you want to find good music you have to do the work and find it your self in the indie scene.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Classic rock is popular because Boomers still make up the largest population cohort.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jdto said:


> Classic rock is popular because Boomers still make up the largest population cohort.


Yes but its amazing how much of the younger generation are receiving classic rock as well. I remember when I was growing up in the 60's. You didn't dare admit you liked your parents music. Nowadays much of the youth are realizing just how good the old music is compared to today.
My daughter grew up on Taylor swift and some other stuff that I couldn't listen to for more than 2 minutes. I took her to a Britt Floyd concert (Pink Floyd Tribute) and she absolutely loved it.
I have picked up some music from my daughter as well. She listened to Green Day back in the 90's and I liked that.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jdto said:


> Classic rock is popular because Boomers still make up the largest population cohort.


We could never play enough CCR. The requests came from kids under 25.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes but its amazing how many of the younger generation are receiving classic rock as well. I remember when I was growing up in the 60's. You didn't dare admit you liked your parents music. Nowadays much of the youth are realizing just how good the old music is compared to today.


The '60s were very different than now, that's for sure.

The music I listened to growing up stuck with me. I like classic rock, I like grunge, I like (some) modern rock, I like jazz, I like blues. But perhaps I'm an anomaly. I'm a Gen X guy, not a Boomer. My son likes rock music mainly because I play it for him. He's too young to want to reject his parents' music yet, but he probably will when he gets to be a teenager. My daughter listens to all kinds of pop crap, but she still likes some classic stuff, too.



KapnKrunch said:


> We could never play enough CCR. The requests came from kids under 25.


And their parents would be? Boomers. Who played that music for them on car rides while they were growing up. It's great music, for sure. And kids under 25, but old enough to be in bars, are past the teenage "not gonna listen to dad's music" stage.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good point jdto. I still say it could outlast the boomers kids too.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

KapnKrunch said:


> Good point jdto. I still say it could outlast the boomers kids too.


I agree, the good stuff will stick around. I mean, we're still listening to stuff from the 1600s, right?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm 26, and only interested in 40s-mid 90s music for the most part. I think its a multitude of factors involved.


----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

My own opinion is that, most Classic Rock was made in a time when artists were encouraged to find they're own identity and be themselves as opposed to being a "Superstar" or something other. I think it all started with the Beatles and then the Stones writing their own music. It wasn't until artists like Peter Frampton, Fleetwood Mac and Boston in particular, started making ginormous (Is that a word?) amounts of money, in a short space of time that I think, record companies (and their parents), wanted to seriously find the formula to this great windfall. I also think that there's an intangible element in the music that when artists and musicians make music they really believe and love, it somehow in someway comes across to the listener. I think the flipside is true as well, People can sense when an artist is insincere and going through the motions. I'm sure that there are many more factors than these at work, but this is what came to mind when I saw this thread. Cheers!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Classic rock is huge because radio doesnt play much else, as well as reasons listed here.

You cant find the new cool thing if you arent exposed to it. You cant find awesome new rock bands if its all the same singles from the same bands on radio and tv. If you arent going down a YT wormhole of music, thats what you get - pre-programmed, overplayed music.

And dont get me started on the number of people who actually go to those local $5 shows versus the $75 nosebleed seat for X career band.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Classic rock is huge because radio doesnt play much else, as well as reasons listed here.
> 
> You cant find the new cool thing if you arent exposed to it. You cant find awesome new rock bands if its all the same singles from the same bands on radio and tv. If you arent going down a YT wormhole of music, thats what you get - pre-programmed, overplayed music.
> 
> And dont get me started on the number of people who actually go to those local $5 shows versus the $75 nosebleed seat for X career band.


I know the once lengendary Halifax live music scene died out around the same time as the massive crackdowns on drinking and driving came into effect. When the glory days of the 70s and 80s died, working class folks couldn't afford a night at the bar, and then a 40+ dollar cab ride home. Not to mention the 25 cent drafts of the early 80s are now $7.50. 

Bars, and thus bar bands, rely on their patrons having access to affordable transportation and drinks.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I know the once lengendary Halifax live music scene died out around the same time as the massive crackdowns on drinking and driving came into effect. When the glory days of the 70s and 80s died, working class folks couldn't afford a night at the bar, and then a 40+ dollar cab ride home. Not to mention the 25 cent drafts of the early 80s are now $7.50.
> 
> Bars, and thus bar bands, rely on their patrons having access to affordable transportation and drinks.


Recently overheard from a gigging guitar friend..."I think we're done with live gigs after being put in a set with two acts who were polar opposites to what we are. Time to just jam and live stream on Twitch if we want an audience...or not, who cares!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> I know the once lengendary Halifax live music scene died out around the same time as the massive crackdowns on drinking and driving came into effect.


I think it was kaput (all over) when smoking was banned in bars.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Classic rock is still popular because for the most part, it's good.

No machine generated "beats", no looping (The Who being one exception, but they did it to enhance, not rely on it as being the whole song), no autotune. Lyrics that were actually sung in a melody with thought and feeling going into them.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm an "X-er". I grew up on my dad's Beatles/Stones/Who LP's, my Mum's Motown (how a girl born in Ireland could be such fan, is boggling) and my (older) sister's Duran Duran/WHAM/Corey Hart etc. I was cool with all of it, but none of it was mine, until I heard the Police! They were _my_ band! From there, I got into just about everything. Led Zeppelin was "too late" for my dad, he had no interest, but through word of mouth, we found it. When I started having kids, I never, ever listened to Kiddie-Crap Disney or Wiggles, or anything else. "_I am the driver, I will ditch this car!!!_" But not really... 
So my kids were exposed to everything I listened to. And now, at 18 & 20, they still listen to it. They have peer pressure, and listen to today's nonsense, but they've cut a pretty good balance. My 11yr old niece loves "_Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For_", and asks me to play the LP whenever she's here. She sits down on the couch in front of the speakers and listens to it from beginning to end. Seemingly mesmerized. Kinda cool to see music take hold right in front of you. 

Classic Rock could go on forever because it's worth it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I think it was kaput (all over) when smoking was banned in bars.


Having played a bar where smoking is legal, im ok with the ban .


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Classic rock is still popular because for the most part, it's good.
> 
> No machine generated "beats", no looping (The Who being one exception, but they did it to enhance, not rely on it as being the whole song), no autotune. Lyrics that were actually sung in a melody with thought and feeling going into them.


Good music is good music, no matter what instruments you use to make it. My brother can do amazing things with a drum machine and mixer, then play over top of it on his trumpet. You might not not like it, but that doesn’t make it bad. 

There was a lot of bad music made in the “classic” era without autotune, loops and probably with lots of feeling. Lots of pop music is terrible. Most of it gets forgotten. The really good artists/songs stick around for a long time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Having played a bar where smoking is legal, im ok with the ban .


But tube amps sound better through smoke laden air. Its science.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> But tube amps sound better through smoke laden air. Its science.


Maybe just a rumor but I heard that nicotine residue on the speaker cones enhances its acoustic properties? 
Where can I get some smoked speakers?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> Maybe just a rumor but I heard that nicotine residue on the speaker cones enhances its acoustic properties?
> Where can I get some smoked speakers?


Nicotine on grill cloth filters out bad frequencies as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

Don't forget the nico-aging process created on the guitar's binding.
That's adds mojo and relic value.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

so applicable it’s worth a repost


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's an interesting theory of why Classic Rock is still holding on while many others since have come and gone.
> I haven't done any research to support or refute this but it is interesting...
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-classi...wer/Daniel-Smith-986?share=a7a4e4be&srid=RQmK
> ...


BS it's rock not jazz. The reason is simple: Boomers (the simgle largest target market of all time, until their kids came along anyway). Now that the echo boom (aka Millenials /Gen Y etc) are coming of age (as viable consumers) what's happening to classic rock radio? Seen that billboard/bus ad for Q107 last year: " We now acknowledge that there are classics from the 80s and 90s" or similar tag line. They are expanding their target demographic to include Gen X and Y because boomers are a shrinking demographic.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> But tube amps sound better through smoke laden air. Its science.


That was when my brothers YBA shit the bed iirc


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I hate how classic rock stations play the same 3 tunes by every band;

I love ACDC, Eagles, Zep, Stones, etc but they usually just play Shook me All Night, Hotel California, Life in the Fast Lane, Rock & Roll, Black Dog, Jumpin Jack Flash, Brown Sugar, etc..

They never seem to play deeper cuts. I switch the station when any of those songs come on.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Our "deeper cuts" station seems to have phased that out as they grew their base. Its a bummer because they played stuff i havent heard thousands of times.

College radio stations play the underground stuff but they dont seem to be neeearly as popular as they once were.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

The "Classic Rock" station in Toronto is very guilty of Sabbath's "Big Three", same as the old faithfuls from the Stones, Eagles etc... as much as I love it, I'd like more. The local Kitchener station plays old and new, and I find they play "other" songs from the above mentioned bands. I heard "Nobody's Fault But Mine" a few days ago. Same as other VH stuff. "I'll Wait" was a huge single when it was released, but not often played these days. Heard that one not long ago too. Unfortunately their on-air "personalities" leave something to be desired...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Worth noting: most corus media stations sound alike, right down to the voices of the hosts


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Budda said:


> College radio stations play the underground stuff but they dont seem to be neeearly as popular as they once were.


Seems like every time I tune into our local college station it's playing folkie acoustic stuff...which is fine and dandy but it's just not what I want to listen to.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> Worth noting: most corus media stations sound alike, right down to the voices of the hosts


You'll never get anything unique or daring from a large corporation. Whether it be music or guitars or hamburgers or beer or whatever.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

bw66 said:


> You'll never get anything unique or daring from a large corporation. Whether it be music or guitars or hamburgers or beer or whatever.


No, we do get unique guitars and then people hate them. We get unique burgers for a little bit (baconator?).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

bw66 said:


> You'll never get anything unique or daring from a large corporation. Whether it be music or guitars or hamburgers or beer or whatever.


I seem to recall a recent “daring” move by a relatively large guitar corporation that was widely panned by guitar players on the internet...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Classic rock is still popular because people are stubborn. Thats probably part of why pop, edm and hip hop have surged - they seem to welcome fresh ideas.

If you grow up hating that your parents love classic rock, you will probably gravitate to edm or anything thats opposite.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Classic rock is still popular because people are stubborn. Thats probably part of why pop, edm and hip hop have surged - they seem to welcome fresh ideas.
> 
> If you grow up hating that your parents love classic rock, you will probably gravitate to edm or anything thats opposite.


I believe the generations after the baby boomers are way more accepting of music, so they'll be fine with classic rock, rap or edm. The old guys just want to hear the same 3 songs by the stones, led zep and acdc and life is good for them, change that formula up and a bunch of guys get online and moan about it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Guitarists just want to own the same 3 guitars by Fender, Gibson and their copycats, so they can get online and discuss the minutiae of them forever.


Modified for alternative perspective.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2018)

Budda said:


> We get unique burgers for a little bit (baconator?).


McDonald's bungled a rare condiment promotion, leaving screaming customers and $280 packets


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Modified for alternative perspective.


I get what you're doing but maybe you should just say it instead of putting my name down


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> Classic rock is still popular because people are stubborn. Thats probably part of why pop, edm and hip hop have surged - they seem to welcome fresh ideas.
> 
> If you grow up hating that your parents love classic rock, you will probably gravitate to edm or anything thats opposite.


Mainstream Hip hop hasnt existed in over a decade. Its just edm noise now, with incoherent mumbling.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Mainstream Hip hop hasnt existed in over a decade. Its just edm noise now, with incoherent mumbling.


maybe you got a bad batch


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> maybe you got a bad batch


I've heard nothing but garbage from any mainstream hip hop for years. Admittedly i havent gone looking real hard for it in years. When ever i feel the need for a hip hop mix i just fire on an old Wu Tang album and enjoy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I get what you're doing but maybe you should just say it instead of putting my name down


Nah, I think that was just right.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Nah, I think that was just right.


you should probably take my name off that statement since I didn't say


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

vadsy said:


> you should probably take my name off that statement since I didn't say


Sorry, I was watching TV. So, there's a problem with my post? Explain...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Guitarists just want to own the same 3 guitars by Fender, Gibson and their copycats, so they can get online and discuss the minutiae of them forever.


all good, got it fixed for you


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Define classic rock. Is it the play lists on the 'classic rock' stations that define it?
If that's the case, with a number of exceptions, I'm going to say that the moment in time that somehow determines classic or not, is just fake news.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

vadsy said:


> all good, got it fixed for you


Great. Thanks, bud. I was watching a movie on Netflix _Kill the Messenger. _It was pretty good. Recommended.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> I know the once lengendary Halifax live music scene died out around the same time as the massive crackdowns on drinking and driving came into effect. When the glory days of the 70s and 80s died, working class folks couldn't afford a night at the bar, and then a 40+ dollar cab ride home. Not to mention the 25 cent drafts of the early 80s are now $7.50.
> 
> Bars, and thus bar bands, rely on their patrons having access to affordable transportation and drinks.


That has been a long consensus. However, that can only be a part of the excuse. The other side of the excuse is that people live too damn far away from venues that they need to drive.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Xelebes said:


> That has been a long consensus. However, that can only be a part of the excuse. The other side of the excuse is that people live too damn far away from venues that they need to drive.



Yep. They spent decades building our cities outwards. In doing so the middle class is pushed to the outskirts, away from the city core of clubs and other venues.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> _
> One way I can think to justify my theory is in the question: Name one popular rock and roll band that came into existence after 1990 that contains a virtuoso keyboardist. Now name six from the 70s/80s._


post 1990?--Um?
70s/80s?
Deep Purple
Yes
ELP
Uriah Heep
Led Zeppelin (JPJ qualifies)
Genesis


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

_"Name one popular rock and roll band that came into existence after 1990 that contains a virtuoso keyboardist"_
I thought that with over 3 pages, someone would have put at least one name up for consideration.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> _"Name one popular rock and roll band that came into existence after 1990 that contains a virtuoso keyboardist"_
> I thought that with over 3 pages, someone would have put at least one name up for consideration.


All the bands Tony MacAlpine played in. Not just a guitarist, but a classical pianist as well.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

jb welder said:


> _"Name one popular rock and roll band that came into existence after 1990 that contains a virtuoso keyboardist"_
> I thought that with over 3 pages, someone would have put at least one name up for consideration.


Black Country Communion plays some big rooms. 

Virtuosity doesn't seem to be important to the mass majority of the musical audience these days. Hence no guitar solos in popular music anymore, etc..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> Virtuosity doesn't seem to be important to the mass majority of the musical audience these days.


I don't think it ever was. There just happened to be more (assumed) talent from yester year. We also don't have a filter on the last 5 years versus the classics from 40 years ago. We won't know what stands up until a few decades have passed.

How do you guys think Big Band folks felt about jazz and rock and roll?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Virtuosity doesn't seem to be important to the mass majority of the musical audience these days.



Budda said:


> I don't think it ever was. There just happened to be more (assumed) talent from yester year.


Yes, Rush, Genesis, Pink Floyd all filled arenas; in the 70s and still could today.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> Yes, Rush, Genesis, Pink Floyd all filled arenas; in the 70s and still could today.


 The number of classic rock bands that have faded into obscurity far outnumber the "top 100" list though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

zontar said:


> post 1990?--Um?
> 70s/80s?
> Deep Purple
> Yes
> ...


Does the dude from _Cold Play_ count as virtuoso?? He's pretty good... right?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Does the dude from _Cold Play_ count as virtuoso?? He's pretty good... right?


Um, I don't know...
I haven't heard anything by them that I like--granted that isn't a lot of songs (That I've heard)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its the old persons convention...........Musicians get better not worse over time. Just like athletes, cars, computers, etc. Only old people clutch onto the good old days.......


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Accept2 said:


> Its the old persons convention...........Musicians get better not worse over time. Just like athletes, cars, computers, etc. Only old people clutch onto the good old days.......


Popped into a local bar yesterday for the matinee to see a young classic rock band. All of the patrons were older people. Not a young person to be seen, mind you, they may have been home sleeping.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

zontar said:


> Um, I don't know...
> I haven't heard anything by them that I like--granted that isn't a lot of songs (That I've heard)


I was clutching at straws to come up with him. Any more of a stretch, and I'd need my "Thanksgiving Pants"


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

In the eighties they had bands that were immensely popular, but were often derided by guys like me for being too commercial. In retrospect, I have had to admit that their musical skills showed an awesome degree of discipline and commitment. 

Supertramp (yuk!), Styx (well.. OK), 10cc (yessir!): everybody sings, everybody plays, everybody writes. Wow. My favourites were not as technically accomplished, but more valued for their content and style. (XTC, Elvis Costello, etc.)

Alan Parsons, Mike Oldfield, Thomas Dolby: totally proficient individuals with meaningful material. 

AND... the eighties were the acme of analog technology, just before digital reared its ugly head. The eighties quality of production is still the gold standard, whether you like the music or not. This was explained to me by a lad thirty years younger than myself.

In the eighties the bar was just set too high in terms of performance. What could follow that? In the nineties everything became "alternative" -- row after row in HMV, with tiny country, classical and jazz sections. How can 90% of the stores contents be "alternative" to "alternative". Or as The Barenaked Ladies said: 

"When everybody was 'alternative' we were playing accordians and singing about macaroni."


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Accept2 said:


> Only old people clutch onto the good old days.......


Only old people have the benefit of the good old days.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Accept2 said:


> Its the old persons convention...........Musicians get better not worse over time. Just like wine, guitars, violins, antiques, etc. Only young people think they are superior.......


There fixed it up for ya. Glad to help out, with anybody's abusive generalization about my age group.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> There fixed it up for ya. Glad to help out, with anybody's abusive generalization about my age group.


I guess everything except boundaries and respect for other people’s opinion gets better with age


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"Boundaries and respect" says the guy who posted a video of Homer shuddering at the thought of... I'll draw a boundary here and not mention the member out of respect.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> "Boundaries and respect" says the guy who posted a video of Homer shuddering at the thought of... I'll draw a boundary here and not mention the member out of respect.


I get a pass, my generation is the deplorable and doomed one, yours should know better.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's an interesting theory of why Classic Rock is still holding on while many others since have come and gone.
> I haven't done any research to support or refute this but it is interesting...
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-classi...wer/Daniel-Smith-986?share=a7a4e4be&srid=RQmK
> ...



What about all of the Classic Rock bands that weren't American? How does he explain their enduring popularity?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Classic rock is popular because Boomers still make up the largest population cohort.



And because a lot of modern music sucks in comparison.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I get a pass, my generation is the deplorable and doomed one, yours should know better.


Oh sure, blame other's for your behaviour. Believing in a generational divide is part of whatever ails us.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Oh sure, blame other's for your behaviour. Believing in a generational divide is part of whatever ails us.


 I accept my behavior, I’m an asshole


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to be overlook, IMO:

Kids today (and for the last 30 years) have taken 'being involved' for granted. In the 50s, kids were 'seen and not heard'. Kids didn't make music, adults made music for kids to buy - or more accurately, for the parents to buy for their kids.

Kids weren't marketed to, kids didn't make purchase decisions, kids didn't have control of any media or art. Adults only, kids felt no ownership of those professionally written songs.

Then came Elvis, Chuck, Buddy and few others. And over time, kids became involved in the choosing, buying and eventually the creation of music. Through the 60s and 70s, it was young adults producing music for kids and young adults. Something of their own. I know I never took that for granted. We had our own thing, our parents hated it, and it was something we could strive to do ourselves, playing air guitar with a hockey stick to a rush record. We saw guys not much older than us and we could picture ourselves up there, doing it.

Kids and young adults today were born into that world, they are a huge target market and take it for granted and don't treasure the artistic output like we do. We cherish our classic rock like we gave birth to it - because we kind of did.

At least IMO.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll take Pink Floyd, Cream, Hendrix, and that ilk over Justin Beiber and Kanye West any day.

But I'm old, so get off my lawn.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think ppl can be pretty selective when they make comparisons. Not every classic rock band was Pink Floyd. Not every modern artist is Justin Bieber.
There was lots of shit music in every generation we just choose to not include it in our memories.
I would take Foo Fighters over Cream every single minute of the day.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Not every classic rock band was Pink Floyd. Not every modern artist is Justin Bieber.


That's true. There are some modern performers I like. The Trews, The Sheepdogs, etc. I would say they have a classic rock sound to them though. I don't think many people are still listening to The Bay City Rollers and old Donny Osmond albums any more. A few maybe, but not many.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's true. There are some modern performers I like. The Trews, The Sheepdogs, etc. I would say they have a classic rock sound to them though. I don't think many people are still listening to The Bay City Rollers and old Donny Osmond albums any more. A few maybe, but not many.


Some of it gets a second moment in an "ironic" fashion....Truthfully, I hear Village Peoples YMCA far more that I hear anything by Cream....parties, sports events, movies etc.
TBH, I was never big into Classic rock....too much of it took itself too seriously, and lacked a "fun" quotient...except when the artists put down their instruments and brought themselves to the brink of overdosing, I guess.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Possibly could be partly due to access to live music? When in HS in the 70's in a little town of around a thousand people there were dances at least 6 or so times/yr. Bands played all the 70's stuff(from foghat to james gang to savoy brown, etc). Heck, at one point that little town sported 2 decent rock bands as well as 2 or 3 family centered country bands in the local area. (plus the HS had a classical band) In addition to the "kids" dances there were about the same number of community dances in all the little local community halls with country music.

People growing up in the last generation simply haven't had that access to live music IMO.

Plus, you've gotta admit, there was a ton of great music came out of that time period, But; bands had never ending venues to ply their trade as well. Can't see it being as easy nowdays, which in my mind means not the same opportunity, so less chance for exceptional talent to progress?

BTW, I was in one of the 2 local bands and played flute in the HS band (thank jethro tull, but the classical band was a lot of fun too)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

brucew said:


> Possibly could be partly due to access to live music? When in HS in the 70's in a little town of around a thousand people there were dances at least 6 or so times/yr. Bands played all the 70's stuff(from foghat to james gang to savoy brown, etc). Heck, at one point that little town sported 2 decent rock bands as well as 2 or 3 family centered country bands in the local area. (plus the HS had a classical band) In addition to the "kids" dances there were about the same number of community dances in all the little local community halls with country music.
> 
> People growing up in the last generation simply haven't had that access to live music IMO.
> 
> ...


You still see live bands at adult dances in rural towns, but the HS and preteen dances much prefer shitty DJs who charge 1/4 that a 4 piece band does. We usually play as a 4 piece, because the dance venues wont foot the bill for all 5 of us.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

nkjanssen said:


> I'll take The National, War on Drugs, St. Vincent and that ilk over the 1910 Fruitgum Company and Tiny Tim any day.
> 
> ...and I'm old.


Dang right there was a lot of crappy music back in the day! And anyone who belonged to the Columbia Record Club got their share.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's an interesting theory of why Classic Rock is still holding on while many others since have come and gone.
> I haven't done any research to support or refute this but it is interesting...
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-classi...wer/Daniel-Smith-986?share=a7a4e4be&srid=RQmK
> ...


My theory is that a lot of us older guys and gals that liked this growing up are still around and still listen to it and buy the music if we don't have it. Some of our influence rubs off on our kids, especially the better stuff.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Liking revival rock is basically the same as liking classic rock. Its why I dont really care for most revival rock bands.


----------

